# Interesting Find



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I recently bought a 1985 Chevrolet C10 Custom Deluxe from my grandfather. When we were taking things out of the glove box I found an old Johnson & Johnson first aid kit. I tried to give it to him but he told me to keep it. Everything is still in it but the tape is all used up. I am guessing that the 3 56 is the manufacture date.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like something that got lost in a 74 Dodge Trademan van, back in 74


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That is awesome! I love stuff like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

In case of shock insert two fingers.....I'm sure glad my first aid kit was made last year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> In case of shock insert two fingers.....


I am sorry ............ you are going to die. :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

we are up to two fingers now ? At least it doesn't say insert fist.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

That box is quaint!
like it a lot.

when did it´s contents expire?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

did he run out of white phase tape and have to use the first aid tape


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

ampman said:


> did he run out of white phase tape and have to use the first aid tape


rotflmao


----------

